

State of Entrepreneurship: Too Many Startups, Too Little Traction - anismerchant
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140325103216-7979133-state-of-entrepreneurship-too-many-startups-too-little-traction?trk=tod-home-art-list-large_0

======
sharemywin
1\. There's nothing wrong with making a product and putting it on your resume.
I did it and it helped me land a consulting job. In consulting a projects a
project. 2\. You don't know until you try. it's way better to work on
improving your skills than improving your game characters skills. 3\. My
uncle's a sales guy and he's talked his way into a lot of jobs on BS. Putting
the best possible spin on your situtation is sales(excluding lying, of
course).

